# Problems with 8.2-RELEASE on Mac G4



## xbz80 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello,

I have just installed 8.2-RELEASE on a G4 and it runs really fine as long as I don't want to install X11, in which case I encounter many failures. I will list them shortly herafter hoping that some of you have encountered the same and managed to overcome them.

Let's beggin by a few problems related to sysinstall that did not impede anything directly :
0.a. The sysinstall does not allow downloading binary packages (INDEX file not found).
0.b. By chance the ports are installable from the disc1 with an ./install.sh otherwise they are not downloadable either.
0.c. Whatever I do I can't get to the normal end of an installation process (I've had the same problem on amd64): as soon as I answer "NO" the proposal for a last look at the configuration (when packages have been extracted already), sysinstall act as if I had answered "Yes" and the install process stops there. The system is bootable, without the last configuration steps (/etc) however.

Now the real problem:

1. Xorg refuses to install from the ports no matter the way I try (xorg-server first) or the meta package Xorg, with make deinstall clean between each attempt, it will fail with errors type "undeclared (first use in this function)" with appres, libXpm etc. 

I had a  better luck in the beggining when I tried the meta-pkg "X11" that went through, groking a whole night, to flwm where it stopped complaining that atk-1.0 wasn't there though it was in fact as atk-1.0.32 from "accessibility". But then everything went more and more quickly wrong.

I had similar problems in amd64 but could overcome them downloading precompiled binaries at least. My amd64 install of X is not yet functional though, but on a good way.

I would be very grateful if somebody could help me in this installation. Thank you in advance, 

John


----------



## SirDice (Apr 18, 2011)

Forget the packages on the DVD, forget sysinstall too. Use sysinstall only to install the system.

Once the base system is up and running, update your ports tree and work from there.


----------



## xbz80 (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes, it's precisely what I've done through cvs.. without avoiding the mentionned problem.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 18, 2011)

Please post the exact error you are getting when building a port.


----------



## xbz80 (Apr 18, 2011)

OK as it is a bit long I have attached the output of make install &> err.txt. I notice that I don't know how to get rid of a previous configuration that could be wrong:


```
===>  Found saved configuration for xorg-server-1.7.7_1,1
```

The problem starts here with libXpm:


```
< Making all in sxpm
< cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I../include -I../include    -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-
< prototypes     -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations     -Wnested-externs 
< -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -MT sxpm.o -MD -MP -MF 
< .deps/sxpm.Tpo -c -o sxpm.o sxpm.c
< sxpm.c:41:28: error: X11/StringDefs.h: No such file or directory
```

but elsewhere I encounter a failure with appres.

Many thanks


----------



## SirDice (Apr 18, 2011)

Do you have any CFLAGS defined in /etc/make.conf? If so, remove them.

As for removing a stored config, use `# make rmconfig` See ports(7) for more information.


----------



## xbz80 (Apr 18, 2011)

There was no cflags and rmconfig didn't change anything. But libX11 was not installed and that explains why libXpm complained about StringDefs.h and others. The problem is that though I have a StringDefs.h at /usr/local/include/X11 now, libXpm continues to not find it! It seems there is no /etc/ld.so.conf, could it explain my problem? Should I make a symlink from /usr/local/include/X11 to another place?


----------



## xbz80 (Apr 18, 2011)

I could make it finally, but there is an error somewhere in the makefiles of Xpm. I think that expressions beginning by:

```
"cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I../include -I../include.."
```
should be corrected so as to reference the right paths: 

```
"cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/local/include..".
```
Anyway, I thank you for your help.


----------

